# Big trees and Bicycles,  post your findings from your rides.



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 10, 2017)

Two things I love Big trees and old bicycles.  Out wandering on the 54 Phantom. ...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 10, 2017)

Same tree and the wife's 52 Standard.  Yesterday at a  swap I found the exact fenders that this bike was missing. She really loves how this bike shows its age but rides like new......


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Two things I love Big trees and old bicycles.  Out wandering on the 54 Phantom. ...
> 
> View attachment 449349




Big old tree...
Orange, CA


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 10, 2017)

The old oak tree where my front yard used to be. House was torn down in 1971 but this big old tree still stands.


----------



## mike j (Apr 10, 2017)

Some pretty big cacti, they don't get much water.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 10, 2017)

Another tree with a different 46 DX I used to own. Loved this bike and I regret selling it.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 10, 2017)

Took this 3 years ago after picking up this bike ..drive thru tree ..Now at a rest stop as a walk through...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 10, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> Big old tree...
> Orange, CA



Wow....


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 10, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Took this 3 years ago after picking up this bike ..drive thru tree ..Now at a rest stop as a walk through...View attachment 449579 View attachment 449580 View attachment 449581



Amazing,  that's something I'd like to ride thru..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 15, 2017)

This tree is pretty hollow inside. ..


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 20, 2017)

Blue Schwinn Sues original as found 1950 Panther. .


----------



## Buckeye17 (Apr 25, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Took this 3 years ago after picking up this bike ..drive thru tree ..Now at a rest stop as a walk through...View attachment 449579 View attachment 449580 View attachment 449581



Awesome!


----------



## the tinker (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 25, 2017)

Two questions...
1 how is it that Marty didn't start this thread?
2 why hasn't he posted yet?
@cyclingday


----------



## tech549 (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 26, 2017)

tech549 said:


>



 time traveler?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 1, 2017)

Went out to look for some big trees...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 1, 2017)

tech549 said:


>




Lol was he 9 when he went to war?? Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tech549 (May 1, 2017)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Lol was he 9 when he went to war?? Hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



didn't ask which war but could of been!!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (May 1, 2017)

The legend of the Elgin and the Oak


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 4, 2017)

Here's a good sized one in the neighborhood...


----------



## DonChristie (May 5, 2017)

This ones diameter is wide as my bike!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 5, 2017)

A couple of the biggest trees in the neighborhood. ...


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 6, 2017)

Two big trees from today's ride...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 7, 2017)

Searching for some of the biggest trees in Fremont, Ca...love riding my hometown area!...

Eucalyptus tree...


----------



## jacob9795 (May 9, 2017)

Does this count?


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 14, 2017)

Here's a big tree with an impressive root system...



 


Tree #2 today...


----------



## brwstrmgmt (May 14, 2017)

Crusty old crab apple tree and crusty old bike


----------



## rustjunkie (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 21, 2017)

Elgin 4 Star and a big tree...


----------



## mrg (May 22, 2017)




----------



## rustjunkie (May 25, 2017)

Here's one, what kind tree is this @cyclingday ?


----------



## cyclingday (May 25, 2017)

That looks like a Ficus macrophylla.
Common name; Moreton Bay Fig or Austrailian Banyan.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 25, 2017)

A favorite tree on one of my ride routes...Sorry, but same tree as in Post #18!!...(diff. angle...)


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (May 27, 2017)

1924 Great Western Mfg. Co. "America"...and the biggest tree I saw on my ride today.


----------



## rustystone2112 (May 28, 2017)

.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jun 10, 2017)

Never seen one bloom before 
Cool flowers 
Unfortunately-no scent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 23, 2017)

Big olive tree; especially for the front yard


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jun 24, 2017)

.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 24, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Does this count?
> 
> View attachment 464289



Great Bike!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 2, 2017)

My wife's recent non schwinn bike, raleigh sports and a pretty good size tree. ...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 8, 2017)

Couple of more trees in town...1948 Schwinn New World...


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 8, 2017)

.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jul 10, 2017)

Two different trees sharing the same ground 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 22, 2017)

.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 6, 2017)

'48 Monark Super Deluxe next to a big one...



 

Someday I'll find the biggest tree in town...until then, I'll keep riding!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 12, 2017)

Row of pink trees and a '36 Hawthorne 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 20, 2017)

Took the old Westfield rider out this morning...


----------



## None (Aug 20, 2017)

eddie_bravo said:


> Row of pink trees and a '36 Hawthorne
> 
> View attachment 659211
> View attachment 659212
> ...




I love those trees! So beautiful! Nice photos.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 9, 2017)

3 tall trees and one Iver Johnson 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC (Sep 14, 2017)

Deep in the forests of Humboldt County, hidden far away behind the Redwood Curtain, live the tall trees that will swallow anything left behind. I parked this Raleigh in an open field. When I returned...well, as you can see, it was a close call!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 14, 2017)

Big trees, big cones


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 16, 2017)

Some big trees in Fremont...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Sep 23, 2017)

Tried to get the whole tree, no luck without loosing the bike image


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Sep 30, 2017)

Snapped these big trees during my rides today...



 



 





Great day to ride a bike!!...


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Two things I love Big trees and old bicycles.  Out wandering on the 54 Phantom. ...
> 
> View attachment 449349



Huge tree, Nice bike.


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Oct 1, 2017)

Velocipedist Co. said:


> View attachment 486238



Hello, Do you have any pic's showing the complete bike? If you do i would love to see them. Thanks mike


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Oct 1, 2017)

mfhemi1969 said:


> Hello, Do you have any pic's showing the complete bike? If you do i would love to see them. Thanks mike




This bike will be listed for sale very soon, but it has been one of my favorite builds!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Oct 21, 2017)

Great 3 trees in my he background 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## eddie_bravo (Dec 30, 2017)

Well these WILL someday beBIG trees 








Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 31, 2017)

It is a verity of fig and one of my favorite shelby’s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 31, 2017)

The bike looks real small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 7, 2018)

9:41 pm last night...





Great night for a ride...


----------



## eddie_bravo (Jan 7, 2018)

Palm Trees in the evening and the Iver Johnson making them look better 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jan 22, 2018)

Riding around last night...10:19 pm...and I saw this tree!




 

Great night for a ride...


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 4, 2018)

There's a park in town with trees. They are so big, I like to think of them as Tripple3s, I mean triple trees!


Super Grande.


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 16, 2018)

Lots of trees in Humboldt County. This one's gotta be 125' tall.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Apr 16, 2018)

Gotta keep them trimmed-  poor trees
Reminds me of a bad haircut 


Eddie Bravo 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (May 29, 2018)

I think I might start a map and location of some of the trees we find on our rides. ...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 23, 2019)

What??? No big trees and bikes in over a year??  I'll fix that!





Where is the tree love?


----------



## jimbo53 (Aug 23, 2019)

1935 Schwinn B10e on the Little Sugar Creek Greenway in Charlotte NC


----------



## SKPC (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 1, 2019)

The Arch Park.
Hammerhead


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2019)

It’s tough to find big trees in the cities, here in Southern California.
It seems like anything 35 years old gets cut down or demolished.



As I whizzed by this street on my 1939, Sears 53rd Anniversary Special, Elgin Twinbar, I took a double take.
It took all the back pressure I could muster, to get that finned Elgin/Musselman to stop in time, to snap this picture of some tall fan palms.
Washingtonia robusta,
It takes about 80 years for this species to get this size.
So these Palms were planted just about the same time that Westfield Mfg. was building this bike.
Nice legacy guys!
Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## abe lugo (Sep 2, 2019)

Yard Art in Southern MN


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 2, 2019)

abe lugo said:


> Yard Art in Southern MN
> View attachment 1057246




I hope that tree isn't leaning over the top of your house. :eek:


----------



## Greeced lightning (Sep 3, 2019)

This olive tree must be a couple of hundred years old.


----------



## cr250mark (Sep 3, 2019)

Maybe similar in age.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 25, 2019)

Webster place. These trees have to be 200+ years old.
Hammerhead


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 6, 2019)

Out riding yesterday on the Klinedinst Special...

Afternoon big tree...





9:00 pm Big tree...









Fun night ride!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 6, 2019)

Trees and bikes...


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Oct 17, 2019)

Brookvale trail park, Fremont, Ca...


----------



## fattyre (Oct 17, 2019)

Big old lump/wart/whatever you call it!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2019)

If trees could talk, I’d like to have asked this one, when was the last time somebody leaned their Aerocycle up against it?


----------



## Balloonoob (Nov 24, 2019)

One of my favorites here in town. All decked out.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 14, 2020)

The Tilton Arch in Northfield NH.


----------



## eddie_bravo (Feb 16, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 16, 2020)

eddie_bravo said:


> View attachment 1141082View attachment 1141083View attachment 1141084
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That the flying ace that Brandt had? It looks saweeet!


----------



## SKPC (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 3, 2020)

These bugs look pretty cool lit up at night.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 12, 2020)

favorites to some folk @cyclingday


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 14, 2020)

Arfsaidthebee said:


> Here's a big tree with an impressive root system...
> 
> View attachment 466672
> 
> ...



Wow that is a spooky looking tree !!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jun 14, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> It’s tough to find big trees in the cities, here in Southern California.
> It seems like anything 35 years old gets cut down or demolished.
> View attachment 1057243
> As I whizzed by this street on my 1939, Sears 53rd Anniversary Special, Elgin Twinbar, I took a double take.
> ...



Beautiful twin bar & very cool picture , thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Jul 3, 2020)

Columbia out around Orange!


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## RJWess (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Balloonoob (Aug 18, 2020)

.


----------



## mrg (Oct 14, 2020)

Always seem to rest in the shade of this big tree along the Santa Ana riverbed in Orange, today with a Wasp!


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 20, 2020)

An oak on the Webster farm property in Franklin NH.



Early summer



Fall picture taken Sunday


----------



## SKPC (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 5, 2020)

My favorite tree on my local path...


----------



## mrg (Nov 5, 2020)

Out on the white 80 deep in wilds of East LA.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## bloo (Nov 9, 2020)

...


----------



## SKPC (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2020)

Hornet Deluxe cruising thru Lakewood


----------



## SKPC (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 2, 2021)

2021 Big Tree and a Bicycle!!
Fremont, CA. 




Great day to ride past a big tree!


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2021)

My Wasp is getting swallowed up!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 19, 2021)

Eucalyptus...1952 Panther.





Dry Creek Pioneer regional park, Fremont, CA.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 19, 2021)

Out and about on the Spaceliner


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Feb 20, 2021)

I ride by these trees all the time...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 20, 2021)

My soon to be non tankless, fenderless  "56 Jetflow


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Feb 20, 2021)

1898 Stearns Convertible Tandem


----------



## Claysgarage (Feb 21, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 449544 The old oak tree where my front yard used to be. House was torn down in 1971 but this big old tree still stands.



What head badge does you bike have? Do you know the year?


----------



## Lonestar (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 21, 2021)

Claysgarage said:


> What head badge does you bike have? Do you know the year?



Yes, bike is a 41 Colson Scout.


----------



## Claysgarage (Feb 21, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> Yes, bike is a 41 Colson Scout.
> 
> View attachment 1361764



Thanks


----------



## Claysgarage (Feb 21, 2021)

Claysgarage said:


> Thanks



It looks a lot like this women's bike, it has a Packard Head badge.


----------



## mrg (Feb 23, 2021)

38 Henderson


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 3, 2021)

mrg said:


> 38 Henderson View attachment 1362921
> View attachment 1362922



Killer seat on that bike Mark! That's a downright decent looking Schwinn. Sees some pretty cool spots in the city of angels too.


----------



## Balloonoob (Mar 3, 2021)

A big big tree down at the res.


----------



## mrg (Mar 3, 2021)

Balloonoob said:


> Killer seat on that bike Mark! That's a downright decent looking Schwinn. Sees some pretty cool spots in the city of angels too.



Bob U seat and I live 12 miles from LA, 12 mi. from the ocean, 12 mi. from the heart of the OC, 25mi. to the mountains and around a hour from the desert so lot's of options, many times went skiing/surfing or surfing/motorcross in the same day, was a great place to be young!, still a great place but not to many duel sport days left in me


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## SKPC (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Jul 23, 2021)

Wine Palms...Shinn House, planted around 1878.


----------



## jimbo53 (Jul 23, 2021)

1972 white Raleigh Sports


----------



## SoBayRon (Jul 24, 2021)

El Camino College - Torrance, Ca


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 27, 2021)

Not a big tree, but an apple tree.


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Aug 23, 2021)

Some big trees from the 1876 era...Shinn House, Fremont, CA.                                                                              @cyclingday 

1st tree-Ginko Biloba









Tree #2-Ficus Macrophylla








Tree #3-Carya Illinoensis








Enjoy!


----------



## mrg (Aug 28, 2021)

41 Excelsior


----------



## ozzie (Aug 28, 2021)

I have a thing for big trees! A few years ago I was lucky to get into a protected part of the state forest and saw a mountain ash almost 20ft wide.


----------



## dasberger (Aug 28, 2021)

'38 Liberty and a huge willow oak


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 31, 2021)

It is hard finding an impressive tree in Santa Fe.  We do have wicked tall sunflowers this year!


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2021)

41 Planes & Trains in the wild


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 6, 2021)

Out for a crisp ohio fall morning ride with my 77 year old riding buddy  jim , I'm 48 & he stays right next to me  , this was about 10 miles in on our trip this morning  , thanks for looking


----------



## Huguenot (Sep 8, 2021)

Dursley Pedersen "Gentleman's Roadster" (replica) and a neighborhood oak.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bill lopez (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 9, 2021)

The ‘56 Hornet on top of the  biggest dirt hill around for miles in the flatlands I call home.


----------



## Hammerhead (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## ozzie (Oct 29, 2021)

_Photos taken on Tuesday’s ride. Massive storm last night with winds up to 70 mph. Sadly, lots of old large trees damaged.


_


----------



## ozzie (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Oct 31, 2021)

ozzie said:


> _Photos taken on Tuesday’s ride. Massive storm last night with winds up to 70 mph. Sadly, lots of old large trees damaged.
> View attachment 1503911_
> 
> View attachment 1503912



What a beauty that one is! 👍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 31, 2021)

Weeping Willow


----------



## ozzie (Nov 2, 2021)

Came across this huge gumtree yesterday downed by the strong winds a few days ago.


----------



## Hammerhead (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Dec 10, 2021)

Tizz the season for a Factory Lime ( with a little red ) & trees.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 3, 2022)

Was out cruisin the 51 today and saw this tree and thought “hey ive never had a photo for that thread!”  Lol


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 22, 2022)

Love that Spanish moss


----------



## ian (Apr 22, 2022)

Big Dawn Redwood.


----------



## bloo (Apr 22, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Love that Spanish moss
> 
> View attachment 1611815



What bike is that?


----------



## dasberger (Apr 22, 2022)

Nice willow oak in Piedmont Park


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 22, 2022)

bloo said:


> What bike is that?



It is a Jamis Taxi that was in the garage  of my in laws house in SC where we are on vacation. Not a classic but a balloon


----------



## SoBayRon (Jun 28, 2022)

A big palm at a little tucked away neighborhood park.


----------



## dasberger (Jul 10, 2022)

My '38 Schwinn and a funky live oak.  Carolina coast last month


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 15, 2022)

The Old Towne Orange Riders, standing under the “Moreton Bay Fig.”
 Ficus macrophylla, said to have been planted in 1875.

Picture taken, August 14th 2022


----------



## ozzie (Aug 15, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1680551
> The Old Towne Orange Riders, standing under the “Moreton Bay Fig.”
> Ficus macrophylla, said to have been planted in 1875.
> 
> Picture taken, August 14th 2022



I love those trees. That one is a monster. They are native to Australia.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 16, 2022)

A few Moreton bay fig trees I spotted last year. They grow way larger up north where they originated from and where it is hotter.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## ozzie (Aug 18, 2022)

A monster Moreton Bay Fig for @cyclingday.


----------



## ozzie (Aug 19, 2022)

It obviously gets plenty of water from Albert Park Lake. One of the biggest I know of in Melbourne.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## ian (Nov 2, 2022)

Sequoia. A tree with all the vowels....


----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2022)

Sycamore. Diego Sepulveda Adobe property on the Mesa Verde.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## WillWork4Parts (Nov 29, 2022)

My picture doesn't do this tree justice....so I stole a couple images from Google. Also, when I went to take a picture of the placard, seems it's been stolen since last year or so....


----------



## ian (Nov 29, 2022)

Sequoia along the River.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 29, 2022)

More of a large thorny vine.
This Bougainvillea used a Sycamore tree for support which made for a spectacular display.
Old Towne Orange Ride, 2022.


----------



## SKPC (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## ian (Dec 5, 2022)

Clatskanie Cottonwood in the park.


----------

